# Raw 2 Go



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi
Just wondered if anyone feeds Raw 2 Go? Just looked at their website and they are a lot cheaper than NI, but their minces do not contain any vegetables as NI do. We currently feed NI but its working out quite pricey for 2 dogs, one of them being a large breed! How important is the vegetable element in the dogs diet?

thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the food I feed my dog has vegtables in it. I feel it is quite important, they cant get the same nutrients from just meat.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Mel.

I feed Raw2go to Daisy and I am really pleased with them. Daisy wont touch anything with veg in it so their minces suit me fine! They have a great selection but Daisy's favourite are the tripe minces. If you can stand the smell! I have also had bones from them.

There are different views on raw feeding. Some raw feeders believe it is important to include veg and others do not think it is needed. I fall into a different category...dog wont eat! I even bought a blender so that I could add my own veggies but I gave up in the end! If your two like them then blending your own to mix in would give you that option. 

Lesley is really helpful and the orders come through pretty quickly. If you join the Cockapoo Owners Club you can use your membership number to get a discount on your first order. There is an advert on the home page. When you email Lesley you will need to quote Cockapooclub and your membership number and she will apply the discount.

If you have any questions just give me a shout...happy to help! 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Daisy doens't like veggies!! too funny! and cute! Lady loves veg especially cucumber...if I am chopping it for a salad, she is at my feet waiting for a piece.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people do add their own veg to raw meat diets. The only problem is that to access the nutrients in raw veg, it needs to be really well ground up to break down the cell walls. NI double grind theirs. To get over this, some people will lightly steam the veg instead of giving it raw. There's another company someone has mentioned which is very cheap for meat:
http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk/wb/
Depends on where you live though, as to whether you can access them.


----------



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I think I will give them a try. Both mine eat veg so I can always add it in myself, and we often give them a raw carrot or an apple to chew on anyway x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I use Raw to Go and blend my own veg which i batch blend and freeze. They have fab service


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

I use raw 2 go for our cockapoo and two westies. They love it, especially the offal. Lesley is really helpful, and the orders come within a couple of days. 
I have tried the NI, but the dogs wont eat it! They really enjoy chopped raw carrot and cheese. They all seem to be a good weight, coats are good, the westies dont have any skin problems since been on raw 2 go, and there is less poop as well!!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

For supplements to add to raw and go try Dorwest, Durham animal feeds recommend them.

http://www.dorwest.com/Top/Skin-Coat


----------

